# 5 fast free patterns



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

http://stitchandunwind.com/5-lightning-fast-patterns/


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

A nice site!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I just love these kind of patterns. Thanks. 

Pzoe


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

I like quick patterns! Thanks for sharing this one!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great - thank you!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I like fast too. But looking at those wrist warmers, I know it would take me longer than 2 hours each. I guess its all relative!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this site


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

lovely patterns thanx


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I too am a Scot but living closer to scotland than you, Wales. I love your thistle
Ann


----------

